# Pulling Fur @ 28 days



## norcal (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this normal?  She's a chinchilla, so fairly large.

We put the box in on day 26, 'cause we were going to be gone overnight & were paranoid (we ended up coming home anyhow) .   

Now here it is day 28 & she's pulling fur.   When can I expect them?   Our last one pulled fur & had them that day.

Thanks, any input is appreciated.


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 2, 2011)

They are all different.  One of mine started pulling hair on day 20 and one didn't pull hair until the day aftrer.  I had a friends doe that pulled all the shavings and hay out of the nest box and then pulled her self almost bald.  She pulled every last hair she could reach so she had a stripe along the upper half of her back and hair on her head.


----------



## norcal (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it.   I did do a search here again, after the first one failed me & came up w/ some info.


----------

